# Macanudo American Passion Tour in OKC!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The Macanudo American Passion tour is going to be at ZT Cigars on Meridan (north of I-40) in Oklahoma City on Thursday August 31st from 3-7pm.

The actual street address is:
304 N. Meridan, OKC, OK 73107
1-800-340-3007

Info on the tour here: cigarworld.com

KASR


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

can't make it. got that card last week. damn i can't wait till i get out of school.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> can't make it. got that card last week. damn i can't wait till i get out of school.


Ahhh..that sucks man. I'll try to scoop up some goodies for you.

But on a serious note....how are you feeling? You're looking a little ill...in fact, you look bad man...you should call in sick...maybe just see how you feel tomorrow....and then REST up on THURSDAY....

Hehehe...

KASR


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

KASR said:


> Ahhh..that sucks man. I'll try to scoop up some goodies for you.
> 
> But on a serious note....how are you feeling? You're looking a little ill...in fact, you look bad man...you should call in sick...maybe just see how you feel tomorrow....and then REST up on THURSDAY....
> 
> ...


wished i could but kids get out of school at 3:30 and i have a grad class at 5:15 so my day is pretty much shot to sh!t. oh well maybe next time. and yeah if you can scoop any freebies up send them my way.

thanks 
rob


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> and yeah if you can scoop any freebies up send them my way.
> 
> thanks
> rob


I gots yo back!

KASR


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

[email protected]#$%

I am working 1.5 hours aaway and can't duck out early

:c


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Shameless bump!

KASR


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

so.....?

in the end I *could* have taken off early and made it, but I completely spaced


----------

